# cam tapping



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i just did the head gasket on my 1988 quantum 5cylinder,now the valves are tapping,,what should i torque the cam caps too??any help thanks.. cant wait to take her out and open her up full trottle lol,ha hah ahahah hahah :screwy::screwy:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Its likely just the hydraulic lifters pumping back up after being drained. Same thing happens when you replace them with new (dry) ones. 

Its best to hold the revs around 1500-2000rpms for a few minutes IIRC. The bentley has all the info you need.


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

i got it thanks


----------

